# Need help with identification



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello folks.

I've been listening to a wonderful podcast recently, the NACOcast, which is done by the National Arts Center Orchestra of Ottawa, Canada.

The thing is, they have some kind of intro song that they use everytime, and it's an excerpt from a classical era piece. I have fallen in love with this 20 seconds sequence, and now I'm dying to know where it's taken from! I have extracted it into mp3 format and hosted it on Rapidshare. Please, I need your expertise. It's probably very well known. Sounds mozartian.

Here's the link - Excerpt

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

That is Mozart's delightful Divertimento in D major KV136, the first (Allegro) movement.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't download the file, but if it's the one I think it is then get hold of the whole thing because it's fantastic. I took it on tour to France last year.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes! that's it! Thank you so much~ I just love it.


----------

